# search



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

A few days ago I saw an ad for a metal guage to set angles for cutting segments on a table saw. I have tried to make a couple different ones, but the smaller ones are harder to get accurately.....I would appreciate some help to find the company that makes this dohicky......thanks......:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Are you talking about a miter gauge? If so this is a good one http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=143842&FamilyID=4385 
It is well worth the money. I have one and love it.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Not sure if your looking for a miter gage or angle gage,but harbor freight has an angle gage for about 4 bucks that has a magnetic base that attaches to the blade or the table.Don't have one,but gonna get one.Looks like it should work pretty good,if thats what your after.


----------



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

*dohickey*

What I am looking for is a machined metal plate with the angles at the corners?......it looked pretty precise.......


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Just picked that little andle gage up at HF and it works real nice.I think I realize what your after now and I would suggest you go to a mach. shop and tell em what you want and they could make it as precise as you can get.I imagine that you would want several different angles,so they may be a tad expensive,but it would be a lifetime investment that would never wear out.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Go to this website http://www.curttheobald.com/store.html


Also enco has just plain steel ones http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=381&PARTPG=INLMK3&PMITEM=990-0022


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Seems like a nice little set there :thumbsup: seems a bit pricey though at over a hundred bucks.Might want to make a set instead.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

They are expensive, but the enco ones are much cheaper. I made my own from scrap aluminum we had at work. It's nice to have access to a mill.

Vince


----------



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

*ques?*

Would you be interested in making some?


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Good question:yes:


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Maybe...but the shipping might cost as much as buying some from Enco. I'm in California the 92649 zip code area...What angles would you want? Also the turn-a-round would take a while. the ones I made are 1/8 inch thick aluminum and bare...nothing fancy.

Vince


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Home made plates


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Search*

I thought about making them myself,but then somone who has access to a mach. shop,I believe could make them more precise.They should fit in a small flat rate box.wouldn't be that much.I wouldn't be in a rush myself and wouldn't mind payin for your time.I just can't justify a 100 bucks for four or five gauges.If your enterested in doing some,PM me with the cost an we can go from there.
Thanks ken


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

*Hey Woodsman*

Woodsman 
Have you looked at your private messages? I finished the plates... but I don't know where to send them.

Vince


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Hhaines said:


> What I am looking for is a machined metal plate with the angles at the corners?......it looked pretty precise.......


Do you want to measure the horizontal angle of cut? Or the angle that the saw blade is set from the vertical?

George


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Take a look at this one. I use it and find it very accurate.

http://miterset.home.comcast.net/~miterset/index.html


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Gene,

How durable are the holes. Will they loosen up over time? That is my concern because they look like they are metal pins inserted in wood.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

That is a great tool/jig.

Vince


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Search*

That is a fantastic little jig,still want the angle gauges for setting the tilt of the blade. :yes:


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Woodsman,
I sent the plates yesterday...snail mail, I asked for a tracking number but the lady told me that she could give me on but the USPS doesn't update the tracking.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

PTownSubbie said:


> Gene,
> 
> How durable are the holes. Will they loosen up over time? That is my concern because they look like they are metal pins inserted in wood.


Quite durable. You'll put very little pressure on them, any way.
the owner of the co., Dick Patee, will replace any part that ever becomes unuseable.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

The woodsman said:


> That is a fantastic little jig,still want the angle gauges for setting the tilt of the blade. :yes:


Yep, understand. The miter set gadget is so accurate that I cut the angle I want on a piece of 1/2" BB and use it to set the angle of the blade. Works on the miter saw, too.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Man, this jig is great!! I spent two days trying to tweak my miter gauge in and cut some segments with no joy. I got my jig in the mail yesterday and the first set of cuts was right on.....

He shipped outrageously fast also. I ordered it on Wednesday morning and it arrived in the mail on Friday from across the US.

This is great for those wanting to get into segments and not fork out $150 for a new miter jig.


----------

